# Webseiten im Vectorstyle



## katha1001 (8. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ich bräuchte für mein brainstorming ein wenig input. Hat jemand von euch eine Linkliste zu coolen Webseiten im Vectorstyle? Ich war mal auf einer seite die hieß auch www.vectorstyle oder so ähnlich...


----------



## akrite (8. Dezember 2005)

... nur zur Klärung, was meinst mit Webseiten im Vektorstyle, meinst Du Webseiten nur mit Grafiken aus Illustrationsprogrammen mit den entsprechenden Vorteilen (verlustfrei skalierbar , Einbindung von eigenen Schriften, etc.)?
Da die verschiedenen  Browser das (SVG) noch etwas unterschiedlich handhaben, wird das noch dauern. Du kannst aber mit Macromedia Flash(*.swf) schon komplette Webseiten im Vektorstyle erstellen und die haben dann alle vorzüge der Vektorgrafiken - gerade ab der Version 8 ist die Textdarstellung stark verbessert worden.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## katha1001 (8. Dezember 2005)

Hi Andreas,


wenn du schon so ausholst: ich interessiere mich auch für SVG. 
Hast du auch einen Tipp, welche Flash Seite appetitlich aussehen, um mal nen Blick darauf zu werfen? Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Seite, auf der schöne einfache Vektorillustrationen präsentiert werden.

vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Wolfgang H (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

weiß nicht ob du hier auch was mit SVG findest, finde die Seite aber gut als Inspiration für Flash:
http://www.visuellerorgasmus.de

Also einfach mal die Seiten in den verschiedenen Kategorien durchsehen.

mfg.


----------

